# question for van tilians



## philosopher82 (Jul 18, 2004)

van til rejected any idea of nuetrality between 
1. God and man
2. believers and unbelievers

so then my question, as a classical apologest, is how does a believer communicate with an unbeliever and more importantly how does God communicate with us?


----------

